# Square drives



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you have these in your country?
Instead of a slot or a plus sign shape they are a square shape. he torque in them is amazing and they never slip


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes we do. I like this kind better because they come in SS.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah. You can actually drive them in without stripping. It's pretty cool.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

We have square and Torx and slotted and Phillips and Allen. I hate carrying all the different bits for my driver.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> We have square and Torx and slotted and Phillips and Allen. I hate carrying all the different bits for my driver.


Oh God, what a topic for me today. I had to replace some damaged wallpaper in a stairway today & had to remove the handrail. Easy right? Turns out a neighborhood handyman installed it and he used square, star, phillips _and_ slotted screws! To top it off, about half of them were stripped. 

I"m sporting some nice blood blisters on my hand right now from trying to get the screwdriver to grab. Will say though, the squares were the only ones not stripped.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

mv8710 said:


> Do you have these in your country?
> Instead of a slot or a plus sign shape they are a square shape. he torque in them is amazing and they never slip



We call them Robertson's. It was a Canadian who invented it and patented it in 1908.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, i have a couple..even have the ones that are magnetic. Those are nice!


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> We call them Robertson's. It was a Canadian who invented it and patented it in 1908.


That is correct, Robertson


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Talk about goofy fasteners, how about the tamper proof TORX


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

The 316 ss will strip if your not careful. Depends on the size, but push too hard and it bends, not hard enough it strips the head. Best thing going for the coast though. If it's magnetic here it will not endure the elements outdoors. The square heads are nice though.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes we do. I like this kind better because they come in SS.


How often have you used these? Interested, would like to hear about it from someone that has driven in more than a couple.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> We call them Robertson's. It was a Canadian who invented it and patented it in 1908.


Wow What a story behind it, I was reading up in wikipedia, eh.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Except for switch plate covers and other applications where you would want to prevent over tightening, Slotted screws should be banned IMO


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Talk about goofy fasteners, how about the tamper proof TORX


I spent 6 years working at a boarding school. You would be suprised by what teenagers will try to take apart.

I had to buy a whole kit of 32?? different types of security bits.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Actually, slotted screws, when you have the RIGHT SIZE blade, offer more torque on the shaft than other heads. 

As with any type of threaded fastener, having the properly fitted driver is essential. but we all use our slotted drivers for so many other things than screws, from can openers, to scrapers, to pry bars, and beyond. How many have heated up a slotted driver to use it as soldering iron, plastic melter, or other device where a red hot poker is needed?

We abuse our slotted drivers like no other tool. No wonder they do not fit the screw properly.

My bro gave me a really nice slotted driver many moons ago (promising the set would be filled out on subsequent Christmases - 20 years later, I'm still waiting).

the difference of having the properly shaped and sized driver is amazing. My 45 years old Craftsman will NEVER again work like it was designed.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

They can strip, if your not careful. Pretty soft


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I like the Torx screws better. Self drilling, treated for deck applications, hold better than square IMO, and less likely to strip.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> We call them Robertson's. It was a Canadian who invented it and patented it in 1908.


glad you mentioned that. got ahead of me, I was going to rub that in Bills' face! we canadians is sum smart !:thumbsup::whistling2:


----------

